
Drawers - lamda
https://medium.com/@Drawers
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
lamda
[https://medium.com/@Drawers/introduction-to-
drawers-b4c07fcb...](https://medium.com/@Drawers/introduction-to-
drawers-b4c07fcb7bb4#.ca9o0hib5)

